# Best Verizon 3G Device



## Reannimated (Sep 8, 2011)

My droid x broke so after talking to a Verizon rep, he said i can change to any device free of charge as long as it's 3G, so i was just wondering what Verizon 3G device is best for general "hacking", because i would like to get into rom development and was wondering what device would be the best.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid Incredible 2 seems fairly popular, and has S-OFF and CyanogenMod already so you can start cooking AOSP (read: CM kang) ROMs. And it's also great if you travel abroad since it's got that unlocked GSM radio.

Keep in mind, no, you can't use it on AT&T, T-Mobile, or a local GSM carrier anywhere in the USA.


----------



## Rootatouille (Aug 3, 2011)

i had the Samsung fascinate and thought that was an incredible device all around..and with CMN's available it only gets better imo.
..i had it for almost a year (witch is a long time for me) and only thing i hated was the Google maps on it..Took FOREVER to find me and my route and could never give me an accurate reading whatsoever ..
but other then that everything was perfect for me.

oh,i take that back,worst part was the battery by faaaaaar the worst.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

...x2!


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I second the Droid Incredible 2, it's an amazing phone. Stellar battery life, great AOSP roms and tons of Sense Roms to boot.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the dinc2 really this popular? I've never seen anyone with it and hardly remember it coming out

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Its more popular around the people I know. I myself couldn't handle that pentile screen at all. The x2 may have the tegra processor but the ibc2 has never lagged at all.


----------

